# Ten Bears Road Trip pups.....



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

Anyone got a pup off him or any info on how his pups are doing?


----------



## Ken Archer (Aug 11, 2003)

My 6-month-old female out of the Tick/Kizzie litter is too young to draw any serious conclusions, but she is really smart, she loves water, she's got lots of fire in her belly and, to top it off, she is pretty good looking to boot.


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

Keep me updated Ken. My 7 mo. male old out of Gotta is showing some tremendous marking ability at his young age, I mean a real 'pin pointer', and also firey as all get out. Bird crazed fanatic!
Maybe I should derby this beast! [confused].


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

He's on my short list of potientail choco studs, and would be interested also.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

I have a 6 month male. Very smart. Quick learner. Still along way to go. Hes very calm. Almost to the point you dont think hes interested, until the dummy goes in the air then look out! Hes very intense when you get the dummy out. But he dont whine and carry on as some do. I love that in him. Was swimming at 8 weeks. Very handsome little guy! His mother is a MH, and very good looking as well. Very pleased with him!


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

T.AURAND, who's his mother?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

MarshMutts Let'er Rip is the mother. Shes out of MarshMutt kennels here in northern Indiana.


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

How ironic. I picked my male up from Bry-Wyn Kennels in North Webster IN. Dam is CCR's Gotta Try It MH .


----------



## River Hill (Oct 21, 2008)

Any updates on dogs or pups from the above sire?


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

River Hill said:


> Any updates on dogs or pups from the above sire?


Does anyone have any pictures of the pups?


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Moosetogooseranch said:


> Does anyone have any pictures of the pups?


I'm telling Primo you are asking about another pup!!!!


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

This Rowdy out of Tick X Kizzie 9 months old. Has tons of go and desire. Learns very good and likes to train even in the yard. Really nice marker, when he was in the water he liked it and swam good always wanted to stay in .


----------



## kbobbjr (Jan 17, 2009)

The Tick X Kizzie litter that was whelped around Christmas only produced two pups (the others didn't make it because of complications). I had a deposit on that litter and was really disappointed when I found out. But, when one door closes another one opens. I do know of one person that will be getting a pup out of that litter though.


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

Moosetogooseranch said:


> Does anyone have any pictures of the pups?


SHR Gotta Ticket To Ride 'Trip'
We're a lil' behind due to finances . Running Seasoned this Spring & hopefully Finished by Fall. Would like to hit some SH tests depending on $$$.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

My sister-in-law, Scotty Maddox, has a really nice Tick x Kizzie pup that will be a year old in April. She is a nice pup!!! Good looking and SWEET too. High hopes for her.


----------



## mhud (Feb 16, 2010)

I have a Tick pup on the way. She was born yesterday. She is out of a daughter of Cuda's Blue Ryder. I am excited to say the least and ready to start training this little jewel.


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

I was on the list for Tick x Kizzie pup a couple years back but there wasn't enough females to go around. I'm really happy with the girl I wound up with!


----------



## mhud (Feb 16, 2010)

mhud said:


> I have a Tick pup on the way. She was born yesterday. She is out of a daughter of Cuda's Blue Ryder. I am excited to say the least and ready to start training this little jewel.



View attachment 3793


I can't decide on which one. I have 5 more weeks though.


----------



## Chad Clagg (Jul 8, 2006)

I don't have a Tick pup but I saw one last weekend that was an absolute FIREBREATHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HNTFSH (Feb 7, 2009)

Played with an 8 month old Tick male yesterday...handsome pup - extremely birdy, diligent, and a lot of drive on marks...confident yet calm. Nice pup.


----------



## browndoggirls (Dec 5, 2009)

mhud said:


> I have a Tick pup on the way. She was born yesterday. She is out of a daughter of Cuda's Blue Ryder. I am excited to say the least and ready to start training this little jewel.



View attachment 3800


this is our older cuda girl (1 yr old) at training today ... the snow is melting!! this season will be very positive!! i can talk about dreammeyers gracie and cuda. have no doubts . . . our girl's older "sister" (stella)was breed to tick (due in next week ... dreammeyer labs). be ready the day you set your eyes on the pup . . . pup is waiting for the job and alot more!!! good luck have fun and love every moment!!! she will be a jewel!!


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

I have a Tick/Kizzie boy that is 14 months old and got his HR title yesterday. Really like him. He has a great personality and likes to work.

Janet


----------



## seandcso75 (May 12, 2009)

See my photo to the left. That is Estes (Ten Bears Road Trip Down Memory Lane.) She is out of Tick and Whitney (Ten Bears Ms Congeniality). She is now 8months old and we should be starting Hunt tests in the next couple of months.


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

I'm looking at breeding my QAA, MH, CDN national MH to "Tick" this fall, they cross well and should produce some real nice pups. My only hesitation comes from not having any older and proven offspring yet.


----------



## Clint Watts (Jan 7, 2009)

I will be picking up my Tick and Whitney Pup on Thursday. Can't wait.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

I bought a started dog from Mike, and had a very positive experience dealing with him.


----------



## Woodiehunter (Feb 7, 2010)

HNTFSH said:


> Played with an 8 month old Tick male yesterday...handsome pup - extremely birdy, diligent, and a lot of drive on marks...confident yet calm. Nice pup.


HNTFSH is referring to Ten Bears First Class Ticket "Flyer". All I can say is that I am very fortunate to have this pup and Anne has been a pleasure to deal with from day one. 

We are going through FF right now and even with my ignorance he is progressing nicely. We will hopefully get some testing under our belts this summer before the real fun starts with the birds flying.


----------



## mhud (Feb 16, 2010)

Well I made my choice and brought the little girl home yesterday. She has such a great personality.


----------



## Kirkd (Nov 18, 2008)

I have a choc female that is out of GHRCH UH Buddy Ryan's Jimbo MH that I am breeding to Tick this week. I hope that the litter takes. First time I have ever used surgical AI.


----------



## Joseph Kendrick (Mar 19, 2010)

I have a Tick/Bali (HRCH YRP Brownwaterdog's Ugottabelieve). She is 13 months old and a marking machine. SHR Kendrick's Curivre River Ziva. She is heading out at the end of the month to go train with Mike Mcfarrin to get some real learning. If she continues at her current pace she will have her HRCH and SH title this fall. Her biggest down fall is that she snores.


----------



## deanlabs1 (Apr 7, 2008)

I have two a male and a female Tick x CCRS Gotta Try It MH (Wendy Nugent) born Dec 14,2009. They are bird crazy and swim like a fish. Hard water entry like there is springs on there feet. They have retrieved bumpers,mallards,wood ducks,teal,pigeons,doves,quail,pheasants in training.Very nice pups .


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

deanlabs1 said:


> I have two a male and a female Tick x CCRS Gotta Try It MH (Wendy Nugent) born Dec 14,2009. They are bird crazy and swim like a fish. Hard water entry like there is springs on there feet. They have retrieved bumpers,mallards,wood ducks,teal,pigeons,doves,quail,pheasants in training.Very nice pups .


Full mate to my guy. He'll be 3 this June though. Keep me updated on their progress.....;-)


----------



## BoilerMan1812 (Feb 6, 2010)

My Tick son born on Jan 21 shows some promise IMO...haven't done too much with him yet but he seems to be a quick learner (knows sit, here, kennel, etc) and loves to retrieve...there's not much more I could ask for.

Keep us all updated on your progress.


----------



## deanlabs1 (Apr 7, 2008)

OK I sure will and do stay in touch thanks.....


----------



## mhud (Feb 16, 2010)

My little Tick puppy is almost ten weeks old now and is doing really well. Seems to be a fast learner and loves to retrieve. She is absolutely perfect in her kennel too.


----------



## Kirkd (Nov 18, 2008)

I just bred a choc female that I have to him this past weekend. Hoping for a great litter of pups myself. I am planning on keeping 2 males


----------



## Tim Thomas (Jan 31, 2008)

I've got one of the Tick X Button pups....anyone else out there? What do you think?


----------



## mhud (Feb 16, 2010)

Well my little Tick girl is 13 weeks old now and doing great. Although I don't like to do much more than play "go get it" at this stage and build drive she has picked up on her name, sit, here, heel and kennel just through repetition and does it on her own. She is a quick learner and does not like to make mistakes. She pays attention to everything I do and is a real thinker. She is not afraid of anything. She loves the wing. She took right to the water and is retriever in the water. She is a fireball on retrieves. We are starting to work on marking now. Seems to be really athletic too. As if you couldn't tell I really like this pup!


----------



## BoilerMan1812 (Feb 6, 2010)

Any updates on the older Tick pups or Tick himself? Would be curious to know how they have been doing this spring.


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

BoilerMan1812 said:


> Any updates on the older Tick pups or Tick himself? Would be curious to know how they have been doing this spring.


Trip won the Amateur at the Michiana trial in April, think he also got an Open fourth earlier this year.


----------



## gharvey3 (May 7, 2010)

I am buying a puppy from Bayou Labradors out of Louisiana and she just recieved 2 female pups from ten bears.


----------



## Blklab (Aug 1, 2003)

I have a Tick x Sophie pup (ten bears dream catcher). Still very young so we will see.


----------



## Clint Watts (Jan 7, 2009)

Copper is 15 weeks old today, he will be going to the trainer next week for puppy head start. He sure loves to retrieve.


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

BoilerMan1812 said:


> Any updates on the older Tick pups or Tick himself? Would be curious to know how they have been doing this spring.


Since my first original post back in Jan of '08......we're currently training with some folks running Masters. We ourselves, are currently running our first Finished in HRC at Music City this weekend. Been a ride to say the least!


----------



## Clint Watts (Jan 7, 2009)

George C. Tull said:


> Since my first original post back in Jan of '08......we're currently training with some folks running Masters. We ourselves, are currently running our first Finished in HRC at Music City this weekend. Been a ride to say the least!


Let us know how you do.


----------



## Kirkd (Nov 18, 2008)

Litter just hit the ground last night. Looks like a good healthy litter of 9.


----------



## seandcso75 (May 12, 2009)

My Tick/Whitney female is running Seasoned this weekend in Horicon. If she passes she will have her HR title at 11 months!!


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

This is going to be shameless plug but we have this Tick x Maggie litter planned for later this year http://www.mistymarshlabradors.com/testimonials.html and it stands to be a real nice one! Maggie just won another Qual (her 3rd win) the weekend before last and ran a double AA open last weekend with OK results.


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

Good luck Sean! And, nice going with Maggie there Trent! Should be a nice litter.


----------



## seandcso75 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks George. Anne told me to keep an eye on your pup too.


----------



## Clint Watts (Jan 7, 2009)

Copper has retrieved ducks in the water and chuckar on land. He loves to retrieve. Formal training to start soon.


----------



## Clint Watts (Jan 7, 2009)

Dogtrainer4God said:


> Trip won the Amateur at the Michiana trial in April, think he also got an Open fourth earlier this year.


I believe Tick has two Amateur wins along with an Open fourth.


----------



## Cuivre River Retrievers (Jun 13, 2006)

Joseph Kendrick said:


> I have a Tick/Bali (HRCH YRP Brownwaterdog's Ugottabelieve). She is 13 months old and a marking machine. SHR Kendrick's Curivre River Ziva. She is heading out at the end of the month to go train with Mike Mcfarrin to get some real learning. If she continues at her current pace she will have her HRCH and SH title this fall. Her biggest down fall is that she snores.


You go Joe!

Also wanted to let you know we are doing a repeat breeding this weekend between Tick x Baili if you know anyone interested! With the results of the last breeding I've got high expectations for these pups!


----------



## Joseph Kendrick (Mar 19, 2010)

I went up to visit and train with Mike last Friday. We are very proud of her she is doing very well in her training. He has convinced me to slow down with her a little simply because he thinks she has potential to do some really great things during her campaign days so we are just going to do HRC this Fall, then start with the AKC games next Spring. I could not be prouder of my TickXBali pup. If anyone has any questions then feel free to give them my contact info. I will be proud to talk about my baby.


----------



## blindfaith (Feb 5, 2006)

We have had three litters "out of" Tick and Sophie ( Ten Bears Dream Catcher) and the pups are doing very well in AKC and HRC hunt tests, as gundogs and a couple have had reasonable success in field trial training. Since others are being shameless I will succumb as well...We are planning to breed our Lily ( Wingmagic's Louisiana Roux x MH female out of Lean Mac and Sweet Potato Pie) as soon as she comes in which, according to our males, should be very soon! Due to circumstances we have not kept a pup out of Tick but this may be the right time.
Bill Butikas
Blindfaith Retrievers


----------



## Kirkd (Nov 18, 2008)

The Tick litter we had are just now 7.5 weeks old. We did a surgical AI with Doc Adams in Alpharetta and had 9 pups. they were all very healthy and very birdie. The attached video is of one of the pups at 7.5 weeks jumping in to the pool. All of them have been in the pool and loving it. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ONPmEmmQA0


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Bill I have a littermate to Tick (Arcadia's Senor Jefe) and love his ability,style and most of all, drive. I am co-owner of Roux, so this litter has just about everything I like in labs today! Too bad I'm dog rich now or I would be staking one of those pups!


----------



## Kirkd (Nov 18, 2008)

I kept one male out of our Tick litter. He is just under 11 weeks old and is doing great. Loves the water, very birdie and has a huge desire to retrieve. All have reported that bought pups that they have been a breeze to crate train.


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

Bred my NMH MH QFTR (QAA) "Maggie" to "Tick" almost 2 weeks ago, can't wait for 28 days to see if we will have pups! With the proven talent in this litter, it should be a good one, just wish I could keep one!


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

My guy, Trip, got his first Finished pass this past weekend at Music City. Someone said less than half the flight passed that day. We're awful proud of his performance lately. Now, only if his trainer could step it up.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

My Meg (Candlewoods Semi-Sweet) is expecting a litter of Tick pups in a few weeks....I can't wait! I'm keeping at least one for myself....these should be some really talented dogs.


----------



## Kirkd (Nov 18, 2008)

How old his Trip? Does anyone know how many HRCH's Tick has produced thus far?


George C. Tull said:


> My guy, Trip, got his first Finished pass this past weekend at Music City. Someone said less than half the flight passed that day. We're awful proud of his performance lately. Now, only if his trainer could step it up.


----------



## Shelby (Jul 20, 2009)

Kirkd said:


> How old his Trip? Does anyone know how many HRCH's Tick has produced thus far?




Look on Entry Express


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

Kirkd said:


> How old his Trip? Does anyone know how many HRCH's Tick has produced thus far?


Trip just turned 3 the first of June. I'm not sure of his other offspring titles.


----------



## Gunpowder_And_Lead (Dec 4, 2009)

I photograph retrievers at hunt tests. I have seen several of Tick's pups run. I have also watched Tick's pup Zoey at training days as well as at hunt tests. I'm very impressed with his offspring, so much so that my female is being bred with Tick as soon as she comes into season in a few weeks. 

You can see photos of Zoey running on my site. Go to my photography site. Click on UKC hunt tests. Then click on Southern IL hunt test. Look for Zoey's gallery. 

If you are interested in one of my pups, my female chocolate is out of Ryder. They are on my kennel site under upcoming litters. I cant post url's yet. Sites are on my signature.

I'll apologize now for possible typos. Typing from iPhone on the road!!


----------



## Gunpowder_And_Lead (Dec 4, 2009)

I forgot to mention that a pup of Tick's earning two passes at Music City HRC Spring Hunt Test this past spring. She had just turned 4 months old. She was on fire, birdie, drive out of this world. She did not want to stop.


----------



## Jonathan (Jul 21, 2009)

Coca bear was the pup that you were refering to at the music city test. She is out of HRCH King henry's Daisy Sh. Coca has since earned her started title. We just finished FF, and are proably about 60% complete with force to the pile. She has been easy to train so far, very intelligent dog. We currently have 3 of ticks pups at the kennel and all have shown to be nice dogs. Will see how they finish out.


----------



## deanlabs1 (Apr 7, 2008)

i have trained 5 young dogs out tick and two differant dams couldnt ask for better dogs ... mike and anne are the best in the business very nice folks they all deserve the FC and AFc title. tick keep your tail waggin and bring those titles home


----------



## Kirkd (Nov 18, 2008)

11 weeks old Tick pup out of my litter retrieving on land

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvdfXhIvXhs


11 weeks old in water retrieving

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFY1Ox3zFmU


----------



## obsessed (Aug 3, 2010)

Look at "Watermarks Texas Roadtrip" He is out of Ten Bears Roadtrip.
He is a MH and is running in the Master Nationals coming up I think next month.


----------



## Thunder Labradors (Mar 16, 2007)

I put a JH on a Tick male at 8 months old. Smart, sweet and talented!


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

My 8+ week old Tick x Maggie pups seem to be real smart! Going to keep one!


----------



## Kirkd (Nov 18, 2008)

Tick son playing in the snow and water, Trex is just now 6 months old

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXca3Yz9loU


----------



## Buster Brown (Oct 29, 2007)

I have a dam from Tick and a Watermarks Troublesome Bonnie. Marking is incredible. Incredible speed and endurance. I'm not sure if Bonnie or Tick is where it comes from but it was a really nice breeding I would recommend to anyone.


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

Buster Brown said:


> I have a dam from Tick and a Watermarks Troublesome Bonnie. Marking is incredible. Incredible speed and endurance. I'm not sure if Bonnie or Tick is where it comes from but it was a really nice breeding I would recommend to anyone.


Just so happens that I have 1 female still for sale in the classifieds. Tick x my QAA NMH MH female Maggie!


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

Well, nearly three and a half years ago when I made this post my lil' guy was only about 7 months old. 
Kind of neat to come back and announce that after a lot of training and limited on running tests, we've managed to obtained our HRCH title with him the 26th of last month at Old South HRC. Looking on to Master now. Then.....who knows ;-).


----------



## steve hoppas (Sep 6, 2010)

I have a Male out of Tick and Watermarks Troublesome Bonny MH/QAA. Watermarks Texas Roadtrip MH "Cody" Is a ball of fire, extremely fast, it took a little extra time to get the fire under control on the blinds due to the speed. But now that we are pasted that he's great, and a real joy to watch and run. Working on HRCH title now, Mastered titles at 27 months.


----------

